# Phormictopus Cancerides care sheet



## ahas (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if you guys can give me some tips regarding this beautiful species.  I' m thinking of getting one.   

I just wanna know couple of things:

Temperament
Are they terrestrial/ arboreal?
How big do they get?....and other infos would be great.


thanks,

Fred


----------



## harrypei (Aug 1, 2007)

fairly aggressive...will bite but not much hair kicking, as per the two i have...

terrestrial

females get pretty large, like 8''+

keep the water dish filled and mist once in a while. they are pretty hardy guys.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Aug 1, 2007)

This a seriously underrated tarantula. I love them. The males are gorgeous, some colormorph females are almost equally gorgeous. Do not be fooled though, the average female P. Cancerides is quite dull colorwise. They are midsized, sometimes ending up at 7-8 cm bodylength (15-18cm+ legspann). 

They are aggressive feeders, always hungry and they have quite an attitude if you intrude on their territory. Simply awesome small killing machines even as slings.

They thrive in 25-28 degrees Celcius, and you can keep the container dry but they, imho, clearly prefer some moisture.

And yes, they are terrestrial, so do bring a hide and some 10 cm of substrate to bulldoze.


----------



## ahas (Aug 1, 2007)

Cool, awesome guys.  Thanks for the reply.

I guess they' re not for handling eh?  Anyway, they' re purple colour right?  Just wanted to make sure.  :razz:

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Vanisher (Aug 1, 2007)

ahas said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wondering if you guys can give me some tips regarding this beautiful species.  I' m thinking of getting one.
> 
> ...


They are terrestrial spiders, and native to the West indies. They have been found both in burrows in the rainforests and in some drier arias, living under debris. I think they can reach up to 20 cm in legspan. These are very  agressive spiders too, comparable to Pterinochilus sp. But temperament can change from one individual to another like in any other species! /Johan


----------



## ahas (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks Johan for the info.


----------



## Mallard (Aug 1, 2007)

when I brought mine home 2 months ago. She was actually quite docile one gentle tap and she moved into her new home. Never seen her threat posture during feeding or tank maitanence. I still wouldnt handle her though.
       Jason


----------



## Sheazy (Aug 1, 2007)

Both of mine are fairly aggressive. They are still slings (1.75" & 2"), but both are extremely fast and agile T's. One runs out ready to attack every time I touch or move its habitat, the other one is always ready to eat, and launches at water drops while misting. Currently both are still the teal-blue color and I can't wait until I see what colors they will grow into. I gave both of mine large pieces of corkbark in their cages and they both decided to dig a shallow retreat, right near the edge. I keep mine around 76-80 degree's with a light misting a couple times a week.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Aug 2, 2007)

ahas said:


> Cool, awesome guys.  Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I guess they' re not for handling eh?  Anyway, they' re purple colour right?  Just wanted to make sure.  :razz:


Well, I'd say no since there are no guarantees. My semi adult male is very nicely pink on the carapace though, but overall very dark otherwise. Dark femurs, and lighter lower part of the legs. All slings/ small juvies hold  ashade of blue. And no, no handling.


----------



## ballpython2 (Aug 2, 2007)

ahas said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wondering if you guys can give me some tips regarding this beautiful species.  I' m thinking of getting one.
> 
> ...




These guys are very easy to take care of.  Give them substrate deep enough to burrow into and a water dish, they are terresterial. Room tempeture works just fine. The only time you'll see them is when they are hungry or  after 100% post molt. More than likely they will molt within the confines of their burrow. they will more than likely run into their burrow than try to bite you. I think they get the average size so probably around 5 - 6 inches of course males are smaller. A lot of the previous post have said these guys are aggresive. Mines doesnt seem aggressive at all more nervous than anything. Do yall try to hold yours or something? how often do you feed them? maybe they are aggressive because they don't have enough room  burrow and feel secure.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Mina (Aug 2, 2007)

I have 3, 2 slings and an immature male.  The male is very gentle and is handleable.  The slings are both good eaters, incredible hunters, and move almost faster than you can see them do it.  I don't recommend handling this species because of general temperment and speed.  Not all of them are teddy bears like my male.
They don't always get purple highlights either, in some cases it can be bronze to red as well.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Sheazy (Aug 2, 2007)

ballpython2 said:


> The only time you'll see them is when they are hungry or  after 100% post molt. More than likely they will molt within the confines of their burrow. they will more than likely run into their burrow than try to bite you. I think they get the average size so probably around 5 - 6 inches of course males are smaller. A lot of the previous post have said these guys are aggresive. Mines doesnt seem aggressive at all more nervous than anything. Do yall try to hold yours or something? how often do you feed them? maybe they are aggressive because they don't have enough room  burrow and feel secure.


Actually, mine are visible almost 100% of the time. Both of mine sit right out in the open and are very quick to pounce on anything the touches ground in their space. I feed mine 5-6 small crickets a week with a mealworm thrown in as a snack (usually before the crickets so it is snatched quickly with no chance to burrow). Mine layed down a nice thick molting mat and molted in plain view...even pre-molt/post-molt they are constantly sitting there watching me. At 1.75" & 2" the aggressive tendencies are more cute than scary, but they will try to bite my chopsticks...and are VERY fast as mentioned before. From everything I have seen and read, these guys can reach 9" as mature adults. I dont try to hold mine, since they make me sweat when doing maintenance of transfers, and just based on their speed and lil threat displays to my chopsticks...I wouldn't recommend handling either. I think these are just a crazy, naturally aggressive species. Mine has around 6" of substrate to burrow into, as well as a couple hiding places...so I dont think that contributes to their high strung personalities. One of mine actually dug a burrow, filled it back in, and then dug it out again...so they have the option to dig and hide...mine just chose to dig a shallow retreat. Low enough to sit in and quickly shoot out of to snatch prey. Neither of them wait that long though...they run out and start chasing down crickets once they know they are there and usually end up with 3-4 in their fangs at once.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ahas (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the very good infos people.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Aug 2, 2007)

harrypei said:


> ... females get pretty large, like 8''+ ...


But just so you understand -  they are nowhere near as massive as an 8" T. blondi. In fact they sometimes are called "leggy."

Not bad spiders, actually. If yours seems to be too "pro-actively defensive" you'll soon learn to use the cage cover as a shield between your hand and the tarantula when you do normal cage maintenance.


----------



## Cthulhu1254 (Aug 3, 2007)

Well I'd heard the stories.  Stuff about the P. cancerides being nothing short of a sociopathic little feind, but I'd had absolutely no problems with mine and so when I went to fix his water dish I just reached right in there and tried to pick it up.  I thought "No, not little Wolfgang!  He's harmless!"  Moments later I repeated the attempt with chopsticks and a syringe.  These guys do not mess around.  I may have even gotten tagged because my finger sort of itchy-hurt afterwards, but it was probably just my imagination because it didn't hurt at all when he lunged at me.


----------



## Tarantino andTs (Jan 11, 2013)

I am looking at buying one from Back Water Reptiles (http://www.backwaterreptiles.com/tarantulas/haitian-brown-tarantula-for-sale.html) it seems AMAZINGLY cheap. However I have been unable to find what the female lifespan is anywhere on the web? Anyone have experience with this?

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Solucki (Jan 11, 2013)

Perhaps my little guy didnt get the memo about being an angry little devil. He flicks hair a little and I've never seen any other defensiveness out of him. He's definitely an interior designer type. He has to fling his cocofiber all over. Dug a nice little burrow first day I got him and after his first rehousing. He's about 3" now.


----------



## spiderengineer (Jan 11, 2013)

Tarantino andTs said:


> I am looking at buying one from Back Water Reptiles (http://www.backwaterreptiles.com/tarantulas/haitian-brown-tarantula-for-sale.html) it seems AMAZINGLY cheap. However I have been unable to find what the female lifespan is anywhere on the web? Anyone have experience with this?


they have the same life span as most other female T's. Fyi I think you should check review for Back water reptiles if i was you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarac (Jan 11, 2013)

Mine are definitely mean critters.  One of the few tarantulas I have seen in the wild, tropical montane in a dripping wet forest with those terrestrial hermit crabs that they sell in pet stores ( I posted a pic in the other inverts thread recently in fact).  I like them, they're feisty and visible and hardy.  I keep them like an average T without problem.  Just keep your fingers clear ;-)


----------



## Tarantino andTs (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks! they have some very suspicious reviews, even accusations of positive review padding by the owner! Ended up going with a Thai Zebra from Ken the bug guy though!


----------



## spiderengineer (Jan 12, 2013)

Tarantino andTs said:


> Thanks! they have some very suspicious reviews, even accusations of positive review padding by the owner! Ended up going with a Thai Zebra from Ken the bug guy though!


Um just out of curiosity will this be your first T because, haplopelma albostriatum or Thai Zebra is not a good choice for a beginner T


----------



## Palespider (Jan 12, 2013)

Not sure if this is a big deal to you, but like the other Haplo's, they're deep burrowers and will rarely be seen.


----------



## Tarantino andTs (Jan 13, 2013)

spiderengineer said:


> Um just out of curiosity will this be your first T because, haplopelma albostriatum or Thai Zebra is not a good choice for a beginner T





Palespider said:


> Not sure if this is a big deal to you, but like the other Haplo's, they're deep burrowers and will rarely be seen.


It was going to be! The seller said it was hardy and docile, then a quite funny caresheet described it as "a hole with legs that consumes food" Going with a chaco golden knee instead now!


----------



## Palespider (Jan 13, 2013)

A docile Haplopelma... hmmmm never heard one being described as such. Mine have all been little hell spawns XD

Think you'll be very happy with the G. pulchripes =)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## spiderengineer (Jan 13, 2013)

Tarantino andTs said:


> It was going to be! The seller said it was hardy and docile, then a quite funny caresheet described it as "a hole with legs that consumes food" Going with a chaco golden knee instead now!


chaco is a much better choice for a first T.


----------



## Tarantino andTs (Jan 13, 2013)

Definitely! Thanks for the help!


----------



## John (Jan 13, 2013)

mine was docile when she was young - and then became very agressive.
they are terrestrial, and they get up to 9" by the literature. but actually i never saw bigger than 7.5".


----------



## Quazgar (Jan 14, 2013)

spiderengineer said:


> chaco is a much better choice for a first T.


+1. Just be patient. Like all Grammastola, G. pulchripes are slow to do everything (grow, molt, etc.). The plus is you should have it for a long time 

---------- Post added 01-14-2013 at 06:02 PM ----------




spiderengineer said:


> they have the same life span as most other female T's. Fyi I think you should check review for Back water reptiles if i was you


No offense, but this is a terrible answer. Some females live 5-10 years (Avicularia come to mind), and some live over 30 years (B. emilia, potentially G. rosea).


----------



## J1984mcmillan (Jan 30, 2018)

I have a 1 1/4 inch sling and it loves running all over me. i love taken it out!!!! Just so fast It's been on my hand then ran up my arm down my back very quickly

Reactions: Dislike 5 | Sad 2


----------



## sasker (Jan 30, 2018)

J1984mcmillan said:


> I have a 1 1/4 inch sling and it loves running all over me. i love taken it out!!!! Just so fast It's been on my hand then ran up my arm down my back very quickly


Please don't revive old threads, unless you have something urgent/necessary to add. And please think before you post on a controversial topic like handling tarantulas (what is more, handling slings!). Do a search on handling in the search bar and you know what I mean.

Thanks!


----------



## boina (Jan 31, 2018)

J1984mcmillan said:


> I have a 1 1/4 inch sling and it loves running all over me. i love taken it out!!!! Just so fast It's been on my hand then ran up my arm down my back very quickly


In case you are not just a troll, here's the reason you are collecting dislikes for this:

1. Your sling runs all over you not because it loves it but because it is scared for its life. You are having fun scaring your spider like that?
2. P. cancerides slings are very fast and skittish - if you lose it during a handling session you will probably not find it again.
3. If it bites you, your reflex will be to shake it off and fling it away -> dead spider.
4. It will likely bite you at some point - P. cancerides are among the most defensive spider world wide.


----------

